# Audyssey and 2 subs



## wallyjog (Jul 7, 2011)

Hope someone can help at first i read that the volume level should be half way but with 2 subs it should be 75 decibles before equalization. i since have set it twice and the base seems weak should i go half volume do i need to do this and then reset thanks


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: audyssey and 2 subs*



wallyjog said:


> Hope someone can help at first i read that the volume level should be half way but with 2 subs it should be 75 decibles before equalization. i since have set it twice and the base seems weak should i go half volume do i need to do this and then reset thanks


Won't matter. Audyssey will set it where it wants to anyway. If you believe the sub(s) are too low, just raise the setting in the AVR by a few decibels to suit your preference.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

*Re: audyssey and 2 subs*

Audyssey will reset your sub level to be as flat as possible. Most people apply some extra boost to feel/hear the bass a little better so it's not uncommon to boost the sub level from 3-5 dB after Audyssey is done.


----------



## wallyjog (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: audyssey and 2 subs*

Thanks for your help. I let it set up and would up tweaking a little more base. Cheers wally


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

warpdrive said:


> Audyssey will reset your sub level to be as flat as possible. Most people apply some extra boost to feel/hear the bass a little better so it's not uncommon to boost the sub level from 3-5 dB after Audyssey is done.


I did not know that but come to think of it I always thought my sub was a little thin after I used the odyssey. Thank you for posting that.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: audyssey and 2 subs*

I take my subs and turn them way down. Turn off any filters. Then set fq to 100. Make sure speakers are set to small. Then run audyssey. After Audyssey is finished go back to the subs and set to where you like them Audyssey does not do a good job with subs. There are EQ room correction programs that will deal exclusively with subs that will do the job.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: audyssey and 2 subs*



olddog said:


> I take my subs and turn them way down. Turn off any filters. Then set fq to 100. Make sure speakers are set to small. Then run audyssey. After Audyssey is finished go back to the subs and set to where you like them Audyssey does not do a good job with subs. There are EQ room correction programs that will deal exclusively with subs that will do the job.


That is too broad a statement as there are several versions of Audyssey in use today and they range from 2EQ (which does not EQ the subwoofer at all) to XT32 which is as good as, if not better than, any other automatic room EQ on the market, especially if one has 2 subs. 

Neither the OP nor you specified what flavor you are using.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: audyssey and 2 subs*

Reviving the subject... I have XT32 in my Denon 4311 with the Sub EQ HT and it has proven to work very well with my front and rear sub setup. My bass is fine on movies, but with music I do have to bump up the bass quite a bit to get it where I like it.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: audyssey and 2 subs*



Sonnie said:


> Reviving the subject... I have XT32 in my Denon 4311 with the Sub EQ HT and it has proven to work very well with my front and rear sub setup. My bass is fine on movies, but with music I do have to bump up the bass quite a bit to get it where I like it.


That is a valid matter of taste and choice. No automatic procedure, like Audyssey, can know what the individual wants (unless he wants the preset curve). AudysseyPro does permit curve tweaking.


----------



## pmcneil (May 29, 2010)

*Re: audyssey and 2 subs*

Kal, I agree, with two subs, Audyssey MultEQ XT32 can not be beat! My previous EQ solution, the Velodyne system (forget its name) didn't even come close with my two (one front, one back, both infinite baffle). Paul


----------

